# UGL definition?



## Mag2.0 (May 2, 2011)

Hi guys, im abit curious as to how you define a UGL brand and a pharma brand. Now obviously a pharma brand would be something like muscle research centre where steriods are legal. However what classification do brand such as Global Brittanic now known as Biogen? come under?

Just curious thats all.

Regards


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

human grade is fda approved and produced under very tight laws just like any other med that is made for hospital/pharma use .now as far as ugl (under ground lab) is concerned there is none of these standards they have to meet its as simple as a bunch of guys makeing and suspending steroids from the raw powders .....ugls can dose there products how they please ,if thats underdosed or overdosed that depends on the lab...


----------



## DeyanIliev (Jul 18, 2014)

Mag2.0 said:


> Hi guys, im abit curious as to how you define a UGL brand and a pharma brand. Now obviously a pharma brand would be something like muscle research centre where steriods are legal. However what classification do brand such as Global Brittanic now known as Biogen? come under?
> 
> Just curious thats all.
> 
> Regards


I used to buy some UGL and we had some good ones here, but mainly I did it for the low prices, now Chinese have caught up to a pharm. grade quality and crushed the low prices, so Im stick with them for now


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

if its sold on here or by some big gorilla in the gym its ugl :001_tt2:


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Mag2.0 said:


> Hi guys, im abit curious as to how you define a UGL brand and a pharma brand. Now obviously a pharma brand would be something like muscle research centre where steriods are legal. However what classification do brand such as Global Brittanic now known as Biogen? come under?
> 
> Just curious thats all.
> 
> Regards


Organon obs = pharma grade

Alpha pharma/cooper labs etc, made in a licenced factory recognised by local FDA but only produces steroids that can be used by bodybuilders.

ROHM,Chem Tech,med tech, infinity labs etc = uk based made out of home or in warehouses specifically for bodybuilders.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

ugl sometimes it just oil,sometimes its underdosed,sometimes its got flies in it,lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sustanation said:


> Organon obs = pharma grade
> 
> Alpha pharma/cooper labs etc, made in a licenced factory recognised by local FDA but only produces steroids that can be used by bodybuilders.
> 
> ROHM,Chem Tech,med tech, infinity labs etc = uk based made out of home or in warehouses specifically for bodybuilders.


Yeh fda approved doesn't mean anything unless its USA fda.


----------



## Muzzybrah (Jul 19, 2014)

Underground lab, mostly underdosed


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Muzzybrah said:


> Underground lab, mostly underdosed


How do you know? the market is so competitive ATM I doubt most are underdosed


----------



## sbm81 (Aug 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen an ''underground lab'' and how gear is actually produced? I havent but for peace of mind id like to... the sheer fact that 99% of us get our gear from mates/acquaintance's and aren't guaranteed to know exactly how the gear we get is sterile and dosed accordingly is slightly unsettling to me, but maybe im thinking too much into it all... certain brands have better reputations and ive went along with that, but for curiosity's sake id like to know exactly how our gear is produced in a UGL and how conscientious the guys making it are about ensuring sterile conditions as well as giving accurate dosages


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

My guess is that a lot of the ugl don't bother messing about with a big tub of raws and oils mixing it together.. Most will probably have it all made in China/India in a lab and shipped over then just stick their own labels on it! I've seen photos of busted 'lab's' and theirs never ever any sign of machinery in them.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

stone14 said:


> Yeh fda approved doesn't mean anything unless its USA fda.


Well i live in UK so **** the usa....just kidding, i fully agree with you mate.


----------

